# sourwood



## olddrown (Oct 28, 2009)

That is a great place for sour wood,when there is nectar.Past 3 years not much at all in sour wood.I am in Wilkes county just under the mountain 3 years not much or none at all.
Hope this year will be better. July


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks, Looks like you can head to brushy mountain any time you need something quick. I think I will try to bring some nucs down there to the farm after I super up here for clover.


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

That would bee great.Let me know when you come, maybe we could have lunch.We have VSH & Russian Queens and nuc.If we can ever help let us know.
[email protected]
Jim


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey pops, Im down here in Dublin, we need to get together, maybe we can trade some cells to keep the matings nice and diverse.


----------



## olddrown (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello Skinner:
Sounds good .Where is Dublin? Haven't look it up.What is your bee stock?
We still have snow here.Temp 39 here.

Have good day. Jim


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I have Russian and VSH stock from Glenns. Mynn Hyg, from busy bee apiaries, and alot of feral and italian stock from here and there. I have alot of yards, basically 87 from Fayetteville to Riegelwood is where half my yards are, alot along 41, 53, and 701 also. It makes me really wonder how many bees I can actually keep in my county... not alot... 

Anyways, any of ya'll can get up with me and just shoot the bull, Im in the bees or the shop in the week, and dayjob on the weekend. If I don't hear my phone ring dont kill me, saws are loud, and molten wax (make all my foundation) is bad for cell phones lol. 
Call me up 910 879 7685


----------

